# Back 2 Folding



## Disco5 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello Disco5 here and back to Folding@Home.
Did try before with a different Login ID but this time have deleted WCG.
Hope to have a long connection with Folding@Home.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome back!! If you could put your system specs up for us to see we might be able to help you out.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome back, and thanks for contributing


----------

